

Ask HN: Does it matter that 4K+ follower Twitterer uses HN for links (without attribution)? - wallflower

http://twitter.com/jkrums<p>http://search.twitter.com/search?q=%40jkrums+%2B+article<p>I noticed this a while ago. The guy who shot the TwitPic-seen-around-the-world (Flight 1549 on the Hudson) seems to siphon off some HN links and pass them off as his own 'deep web' finds. In his defense, he doesn't change the title - so he's not trying to hide it (totally).<p>I guess I'm a little annoyed that he is using HN as a tool to generate authority links (e.g. feed interesting articles to his twitter followers that will increase his twitter "network"), without participating in the conversation at all (maybe he is anonymous). Also, he is running the link through Adjix to track his referral count. Yes, there are many lurkers on HN (I used to be one).<p>On the other hand, by ambiguation of the source (HN), he is protecting us from an onslaught of News.YC new readers.<p>What do you think? I bring this up because I think the top Twitterers feel obligated to supply interesting links to content to their followers. As a full disclosure, my highest-point submission ever - 'Best Paper Airplane' was from a Guy Kawasaki tweet (I don't follow him - it came up in Summize).<p>Really, maybe I'm making much ado about tweets here. If no one responds to this (as I presume), I will have my answer (it does not matter).
======
sam_in_nyc
I'm not into Twitter at all too much, yet, but it seems like nowadays any link
you post is fair game. URLs in and of themselves have nearly as much value as
the content within them, which is what makes social media sites so valuable.
It's now the nature of the web for URLs to get passed around. It doesn't seem
to matter much from where the URL first got popular..
Digg/Reddit/HN/4chan/etc.. if it's good content, the link has value, and is
arbitraged across all of the networks.

Anybody can repost links found on any of these networks, and claim they found
them themselves. I've long theorized about how since there's values in URLs,
one could profit from being able to detect when a URL is "underrated," that
is, poised to become extremely popular, and share the link. Basically, a
"what's about to be really hot across all social media sites" URL generator.
If I link to it from Twitter before it becomes popular, I'm doing my followers
a service.

My question for you: what does "highest-point" submission mean? How are points
measured? Where can you view them?

~~~
wallflower
> what does "highest-point" submission mean? How are points measured? Where
> can you view them?

Points are measured by the number of up-votes. In theory, submissions are more
"recession-proof" than comments because they cannot be downvoted.

[http://searchyc.com/user/sam_in_nyc?only=submissions&sor...](http://searchyc.com/user/sam_in_nyc?only=submissions&sort=by_points)

------
wmf
It doesn't matter that much (the Web has much bigger problems IMO) and there's
little you could do about it anyway.

~~~
shailesh
Besides, imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, to quote Charles Caleb
Colton.

